# Works From a Historicist perspective



## Andrew P.C. (Sep 25, 2017)

Here are works from a Historicist perspective on Revelation:

E.B. Elliott's Horae Apocolypticae

James Durham's Commentary

Thomas Goodwin's Third volume of his Works

Matthew Poole's Latin Synopsis

Albert Barnes' Notes on Revelation

Jonathan Edwards' The History of Redemption

Patrick Faribairn The Interpretation of Prophecy 

David Steele's Commentary on Revelation

John Brown's Commentary on Revelation

Brakel's Commentary on Revelation 

Westminster Annotations on Revelation

Geneva Bible Notations on Revelation(both 1560 and 1599)

Matthew Henry's Commentary on Revelation

The Dutch Annotations on Revelation

John Gill's Exposition of the Old and New Testament (Revelation commentary)

Robert Fleming Jr. "The Apocalyptical Key" or "The Rise and Fall of the Papacy"


[Arthur Dent, The Ruin of Rome 

Joseph Mede, A Key to the Apocalypse 

Thomas Brightman, The Revelation of St. John 

Samuel Petto, The Revelation Unveiled 

Jean Diodati on Revelation 

Samuel Clarke on Revelation 

Augustin Marlorat on Revelation 

Cotton Mather on Revelation 

James A. Wylie on The Seventh Vial 

Jonathan Edwards, Notes on the Apocalypse 

David Pareus on Revelation 

E.W. Hengstenberg on Revelation 

Thomas Scott on Revelation 

F. Nigel Lee, John's Revelation Unveiled 

Notes on others already listed: 

1) Matthew Henry's commentary on Revelation was written by William Tong

2) Matthew Poole's Latin Synopsis on Revelation has been translated into English (I edited all three volumes); his English Annotations on Revelation were written by John Collinges

3) The 1560 Geneva Bible annotations on Revelation were written by John Bale and Heinrich Bullinger; the 1599 Geneva Bible annotations on Revelation were written by Francis Junius]

**bracketed portion provided by Andrew Myers**

Reactions: Informative 3


----------

